# My Grandad'S Watches......Advice Please!



## bombhead (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

I have come across some watches belonging to my late grandfather. I'm guessing from 1930's onwards, but cant seem to find anything about them. I wonder if anyone here can enlighten me!

The first has a copper colour inlay with the inscription 'Herm Morrmann Leipzig'. It has a minute, hour and second hand, as well as two smaller 'dials' (chronographs?)....as you can see I know NOTHING about watches lol! On the back is stamped ACIER STAYBRITE and underneath the number 158925.

http://www.picpaste.com/watches_002-RFxzMh9w.JPG

The second is a Titus De lux 21 jewels (says it on the dial!). On the back it says, SOLVIL et TITUS Geneve, 5868. Around the circumference at the back it says Waterproof Non Magnetic Swiss Incabloc Stainless steel.

http://www.picpaste.com/watches_011-k3PIQGc0.JPG

The third has a minute and hour hand as well as another little dial around which it says in very small red letters ;" anti magnetic" and under the small dial in black "swiss made". Just above centere on the main dial it says; "Mignon ancre 15 rubis". On the back it says Fond Acier Inoxydable Fonte Injectee 3130.

http://www.picpaste.com/watches_014-sv80D5vI.JPG

http://www.picpaste.com/watches_015-CCgnyhr5.JPG

The fourth (and final!) is an art deco looking one with a shaped rectangular face. A smaller dial below the main one. No name on it other than Swiss Made.

http://www.picpaste.com/watches_013-0rxt8z3P.JPG

Any advice, history, value really appreciated. Just dont want to give them away for 99pence on ebay if they have any rarity. As I said, I know nothing at all about watches, I dont even own one myself!!

Thanks for looking.

I've tried to give links to pics after each description if it helps but the flash seems to put too much glare on it.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+much+is+my+grandads+watch+worth


----------



## bombhead (Dec 11, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+much+is+my+grandads+watch+worth


Thanks for this. Tried google already without any success, but it was great of you to consider it.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

bombhead said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+much+is+my+grandads+watch+worth
> ...


Don't mention it.

But do you seriously expect us to waste our time on someone who has registered solely to find out how much his watches are worth, who will then go forth and multiply without ever gracing the forum with his presence again.

Sorry mate, but we get these requests constantly, and its a total pita to be honest.......... and as you can probably gather, its my wrong time of the month 

List them at 99p with a good description and pics, they'll find their market value........... or try TZ-UK, a friendly helpful bunch who would be delighted to give you a valuation. Ask for Eddie, he'll give you all the help you need.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Now *BORIS, BE A BIT KINDER*! :lol:

Bombhead - our official line is as follows

No one on The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and collecting, so we can say that from our experience, any watch is simply worth what someone will pay you for it. Condition is paramount - a watch in an "as new" condition, in original condition, and with box and papers, warranty and paperwork, will always be worth more than one that has been languishing at the back of a drawer for many years.

You may be able to get a ballpark figure for the value of a watch by scanning the completed listings for your watch, or a very similar one, on any of the major Internet Auction Sites.

A valuation for Insurance purposes can normally only be given by a reputable and qualified watchmaker.

Good luck with your research.

On behalf of the Forum

Valuations Request Monitor


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well put mel,i didnt see anything said about prices needed, nice collection bonhead and cool to have so many of your grandads watches, hold onto them and hand them down :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## bombhead (Dec 11, 2011)

All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and collecting

Well thanks Guys for your input. Any chance of some input regarding who made the watches? If value causes so much annoyance then I'd really appreciate any useful input about makers, possible dates etc. If this causes annoyance as well, no need to reply with a google link!! just ignore me! I'll get the message loud and clear!!

Nice forum by the way


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

bombhead said:


> All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and collecting
> 
> ..................... no need to reply with a google link!! just ignore me! I'll get the message loud and clear!!
> 
> Nice forum by the way


But clearly we don't all know about your particular watches. I was interested in your watches, and took the time to view them, unfortunately I wasn't in a position to give you an fair opinion, so made no comment.

I read your post, and thought the follow-up post was a little harsh, but there is nothing harsher than a comment from a self appointed mod. His comments however could have been avoided if you'd taken the time to peruse the forum and see how other new members have been treated when asking similar questions, or indeed if you read the rules.

Mel's comments were fair and balanced IMHO, and more a reflection of how the forum members have agreed to behave, on many previous occasions. So please don't let a single harsh comment deter you from looking at the forum again, with an open mind. Hopefully you'll get more informed comments on your watches, and a more friendly 'vibe' from the forum.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Big Bad Boris said:


> bombhead said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bad Boris said:
> ...


Well as you know this forum so well, you will probably realise how out of order you have just been. Now be nice to the newbies as you were one yourself and still are to an extent. So treat people how you would like to be treated or **** off to tz.

And to the ps I started off with the same post good old grandads eh.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A wee bit of help to you, select some of your keywords - for example, "incabloc" and google on that for a start. That will tell you what an "incabloc" actually is, and since the date of patent issue is known for the device, the watch cannot be before that date. :yes:

Likewise "Acier Inoxy " is French I think, but means Stainless Steel, and a start point for the copper dial item would be Leipzig, the city/town of manufacture. A bit of googly on those should maybe find something, with some extra words like "watch makers Leipzig". If you do this, you'll find you'll enjopy the detective work, and more so, you'll remember better for the future than if someone just tells you something.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> Well put mel,i didnt see anything said about prices needed, nice collection bonhead and cool to have so many of your grandads watches, hold onto them and hand them down :thumbsup:
> 
> paul


I suggest you read it again - he specifically states "Any advice, history, value really appreciated. Just dont want to give them away for 99pence on ebay if they have any rarity. As I said, I know nothing at all about watches, I dont even own one myself!!

So not only does he state that he'd like a valuation, he also states exactly what he intends to do with them.

Jaslfc5 - Giving out lessons in etiquette :rofl2:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Big Bad Boris said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > Well put mel,i didnt see anything said about prices needed, nice collection bonhead and cool to have so many of your grandads watches, hold onto them and hand them down :thumbsup:
> ...


I'll don't do etiquette lightly sorry, you were out of order to presume that all newbs pass through looking to profit in some way that's all. And if he was then leave it to the mods, too many wannabe mods already on here don't need any more.


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > zed4130 said:
> ...


I didn't presume he was looking to profit, I didn't have to presume anything because his intentions to "profit" are clearly stated "value really appreciated. Just dont want to give them away for 99pence on ebay"

If he'd have asked for advice on getting them repaired, or mentioned that he had any intention of keeping them, that would be a different matter entirely, but his only concern was that he didn't lose out financially when he listed them on ebay.

Here I will make a presumption - I would presume that he'd want to keep one to remember his Grandad with....... but I can see no evidence of that, so you are right, it would be totally wrong of me to make that presumption.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Big Bad Boris said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bad Boris said:
> ...


What has it got to do with you anyway what he wants to do. Nothing you scare him off there will be another ten next week looking for the same thing, so you going to scare all them of too Boris. Like I said leave it to the mods its their job.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Can't help you with your watches, some nice stuff you've got though - I'm just interested if your nickname has anything to do with armourers!


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> Big Bad Boris said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


And what have my posts got to do with you ?, if you don't like them take some of your own advice and ignore them and leave it to the mods. Instead you choose to become a "self appoint mod", which is a label that you are only too willing to pin on others. We live in a democracy so you are of course free to comment on anything you don't like............. which is the very same freedom I enjoy.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Big Bad Boris said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bad Boris said:
> ...


I'm fighting for injustice to newbs that's all they are people too.


----------



## bombhead (Dec 11, 2011)

Well thanks to those who have given me a direction. I apologise if I've upset anyone needlessly by overstepping the mark in terms of my requests. If I'm successful in finding out a bit more I'll report back.

I do confess to not reading the rules but I did peruse some previous posts from others. The previous post here, regarding a pocket watch stated " I was wondering if someone could tell me a bit more about it. For instance: how do I know if it's genuine; how old is it; is it common or rare; how much is it worth?"

It was from this that I figured a similar request would be ok. Incidentally this poster didn't receive the kind of replies I did. So I presume as Big Bad Bob states, I ran into a serious case of his monthly's.

I'll defintely be keeping them at least until I can find out a little more. In this season of Goodwill I'll sign off now, wish everyone a happy Christmas and a more chilled out New Year.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

If i may offer some advice , i would suggest if you want to get resonable money for them on Ebay then you will need better photos i'm afraid.

People won't pay decent money for something they can barely see , many forum users myself included have taken a chance on a poor photo and ended up getting a bargain because other bidders weren't prepared to take a gamble , but as the seller that is not what you want.

If you can use the macro setting if the camera has one or get in closer, and don't use the flash as it burns out all the detail if you have a tripod use that to avoid camera shake without the flash.

With decent pics you don't need to worry about only getting 99p they will find their own level.

hope that helps

cheers

Andy

ps like the chronograph


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

bombhead said:


> I do confess to not reading the rules but I did peruse some previous posts from others. The previous post here, regarding a pocket watch stated " I was wondering if someone could tell me a bit more about it. For instance: how do I know if it's genuine; how old is it; is it common or rare; how much is it worth?"
> 
> It was from this that I figured a similar request would be ok. Incidentally this poster didn't receive the kind of replies I did. *So I presume as Big Bad Bob states, I ran into a serious case of his monthly's. *
> 
> I'll defintely be keeping them at least until I can find out a little more. In this season of Goodwill I'll sign off now, wish everyone a happy Christmas and a more chilled out New Year.


 

You did, I don't normally bite , but I was in a foul mood at the time, and it was your stated intention to flog them on ebay that caused my PMT to erupt.

Many people do come along with similar requests, but they usually wish to get the watch restored or simply don't declare that they intend to sell them. But, I was overly harsh in my response, for which I apologise. But at least you got a reply that was in some ways constructive (decent pics and description on ebay, and they'll find their value). Whereas at least one person who placed a rather sanctimonious response on here simply chose to ignore your request, or couldn't be arsed to make a simple posting along the line of Mel's excellent first response.

The first watch appears to be the pick of the bunch, and in order to target your market effectively it may be worth considering posting it on Ebay Germany rather than the UK. Many Germans speak excellent English, so don't let the language barrier put you off.

:thumbsup:


----------

